# Can Necron's Ally with other races?



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi there everyone! Hope everyone out there is having a great day! 
My friend and I have been arguing about this matter for a while, he says Necrons can't ally with other races, I say they can. 

Here is my reason: 
When the Silent King severed the connection he had with his Lords and Overlords, the Codex says they returned to their original state of mind, and when they awaken, they do things their own way. Some Lords prefer to trade and hoard tech and power until such time as it is needed, while others prefer to rampage and destroy. Is it possible that an Overlord decided that it would be beneficial to ally with another race? The Imperium of Man, Eldar, Tyranids and Tua would of course never ally with them, but Dark Eldar might, and Orks if they take them to a good WWAAAAAAAAAGGGH! and I expect the Necrons could give the orks some nice tech, and I expect Necrons and Chaos can have a good alliance too? 
On a side note, can Necron Lords speak to other races? The Codex say that they send Emissarys to other races when they trade, so I think they do? 

My friends reason: 
They are homicidal killing machines that cannot reason or communicate. 

Anyone have this discussion before? Thank you all in advance for your help!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Necrons and Tau: Nope.
Necrons and Nids: Nope.
Necrons and Imperial forces: Nope.
Necrons and Eldar: Hell to the nope.

Those are all the obvious ones. Moving forward...

Necrons and Chaos: Nope
Necrons and DE: Nope

Necrons hate chaos because chaos is the Warp, and Necrons hold the warp in a very large level of disdain and even disgust. Therefore, its chaos-addled followers would rank even lower than the vermin they consider other races to be.

Necrons and Orks: Maybe

This one I can only see for one reason: The Necrons would see Orks as animals, and thus easily manipulated. The Orks would do what the Necrons said for promise of their technology (Up until the time comes to turn against the Necrons, of course). The combinations would be less 'alliance' and more 'master and unruly temporarily willing slave'.

The Necrons view other races as inferior, even amoeboid. Alliances would be temporary constructs of domination opportunity or life-and-death necessity, not a true desire to join forces. You can expect that alliance to dissolve the instant the opportunity becomes available.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I see it more like this: 


Tau? Possibly. 

Imperium? Unlikely. 

Ork? No.

Tyranid? No. 

Chaos? No.

Eldar? No. 

Dark Eldar? Unlikely.



In all circumstances, these alliances would be temporary truces and last no longer than their immediate need.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Driesco said:


> My friends reason:
> They are homicidal killing machines that cannot reason or communicate.
> 
> Anyone have this discussion before? Thank you all in advance for your help!


your friend is wrong, hes basing his reason on the old codex fluff, they are no longer souless killing machines, they are a more rounded alien race, they would ally with whom ever they needed to, to get a job done, as serp mentions it would likely be temporary and uneasy but they would do it, not sure why this stuff comes up, most of the races would work together to beat a superior foe or common threat, the Eldar would work with there "evil" kin at the drop of a hat if i meant some advantage for a craftworld. Thats just how war works,they dont have to be best mates or anything, they just have to see an advantage to working together, could even be for self serving motives, like yeah we will work together which will destroy a common threat but also weaken my allys forces making him an even easier nut to crack in the long term.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

As _Bits_ said you are correct rather than your friend. As per the new lore it is plausable that certain Necron Dynasties would forge temporary alliances with any faction under particular circumstances if it was for their own gain.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank all of you guys very much for the input, that means I win the argument yay! That's exactly what I told him Child of the Emperor, certain Dynasties may decide that forging an alliance might be a good tactical move.
And thank you to Turel2, who has just single-handedly ruined my whole idea for me, LOL, that picture is horrible! There should be a Care Bear or a My Little Pony in that background!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend. They would ally with anyone if need be to insure survival. For example say that the Eldar are coming en masse to destroy a Tomb World, the Necrons had knowledge that they possessed enough firepower to destroy it entirely, then they would look at whatever options were required to make damn certain that the Tomb World survived. Whether it was Imp. Guard or Orks or whomever.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

And the other way around? Lets say there are a few planets in a solar system the Necrons want to conquer, this Overlord knows he does not have the necessary firepower or troops to overcome said planets, but on one of these planets are infested with orks, would he strike a bargain with them to help him conquer the planets? In turn supplying the orks with Necron tech for their Warboss?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't think Necrons would be one to ally with Orks because if you were to follow up on Imotekh's fluff, Necrons can't even begin to wrap their heads around Ork logic (or lack thereof), so even if they were to attempt allying with Orks it would probably end in embarrassment for the local Overlord. That and giving Orks Necron tech would probably result in a total fiasco for both factions- a hilarious fiasco, but a fiasco nonetheless. 

But asides from ruling out the obvious like Nids, Chaos, and both branches of Eldar, I could see some Necron factions working alongside Tau and more lenient Imperial worlds.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> The enemy of my enemy is my friend.


Its war hammer 40k remember, so it should be "the enemy of my enemy is still my enemy so fuck you all."


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Mechanicus. The Necrons could totally pull off an alliance with Mechanicus.

After all, what the tech priests do to themselves is a limited version of biotransference so there's common ground right there.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Driesco said:


> And thank you to Turel2, who has just single-handedly ruined my whole idea for me, LOL, that picture is horrible! There should be a Care Bear or a My Little Pony in that background!


You do realize that the Necron-Blood Angels alliance against the Tyranids is canon, right? It's mentioned in both the Necron and Blood Angel codicies. --Oh, and run a search for My Little Pony in the Heresy search engine (and take a careful look at Serpion5's avatar). 



Driesco said:


> And the other way around? Lets say there are a few planets in a solar system the Necrons want to conquer, this Overlord knows he does not have the necessary firepower or troops to overcome said planets, but on one of these planets are infested with orks, would he strike a bargain with them to help him conquer the planets? In turn supplying the orks with Necron tech for their Warboss?


There is an "incident" where a Necron lord supplied an Ork Warboss with Necron tech. The Orks wind up destroying the planet.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Well short term as is shown in the necron and blood angel Codexs, the grey knights aquisition of tesserect labyrinths as well as early 13th crusade reports. The necrons will at-least work with the imperium to ensure there greater survival. Tyranids and Chaos are arguebly a threat to both races so it only makes sense that they would put aside there difference's to fight them. I could also see the eldar working with the necrons as well should slaneesh be a facter. 

Now such events would only happen in extreme circumstance's like they aforementioned and would only be temporary at best. Now as for long term deals outside of the occasional resource/tech trade on more liberal Imperial worlds the concept of a long term deals with the necrons would be an unheard of heretical fallacy that would bring exterminatus on such a world should the inquisition find out. so basically it would almost never happen


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

wasn't there some fluff out there that had the necrons and some BA team up to fight the nids?


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I was hoping to force myself to forget that fluff blasphemy about the Blood Angels...ugh. There was really just no reason for that, it's out of character for both armies and with the general feel of 40K. A wise man once said (in this thread) "the enemy of my enemy is still my enemy so fuck you all." I agree with that sentiment and know the Astartes live by it. Let's just hope in future books that is omitted.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Gadzooks! The Orks blew up the frakken planet with Cron tech?! That blows a hole in my theory for letting his ork army be allies with my Necrons, I think my Overlord would resent being blow up. So I see that some people hate the Necron an Blood Angel alliance, and some people like it. Guess it depends on your view of 40k. As for what Sturmovic says, I can agree with that, both the Mechanicus and the Necrons would benefit from a long term alliance there.
I did see the My Little Pony space marines, they made me cry.
Is it just me, or does it feel like the 40k Universe is so restrictive? In normal Warhammer you can find Dark Elves and Orks being allies, well in the sense that the Ork is a slave to the Dark Elf and he likes him as his favorite pet. Is it because in 40k the universe is so big? Or is it just all the hate everyone has for each other?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, apparently, he let his meks try to break the tech down because he was curious, and the power core ruptured and blew up the planet.

Which makes me wonder why Necron vehicles that suffer the "exploded" result don't wipe out everything on the board like a big nuke, and then you have to break the board to simulate the planet exploding.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

And punch your opponent in the face to symbolize how you gave his race a bloody nose by blowing up a planet from a Destroyer exploding, makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Iron Angel said:


> Well, apparently, he let his meks try to break the tech down because he was curious, and the power core ruptured and blew up the planet.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Necron vehicles that suffer the "exploded" result don't wipe out everything on the board like a big nuke, and then you have to break the board to simulate the planet exploding.


 LOL , dreadnoughts are the same, in the SM codex it describes Aggripens reactor going
critical when he,s destroyed and takes out kellinport space port , destroying the necrons
who were crawling all over it .

hardly a D6 range S4 blast ( vehicle explosion). :biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Driesco said:


> Gadzooks! The Orks blew up the frakken planet with Cron tech?! That blows a hole in my theory for letting his ork army be allies with my Necrons, I think my Overlord would resent being blow up. So I see that some people hate the Necron an Blood Angel alliance, and some people like it. Guess it depends on your view of 40k. As for what Sturmovic says, I can agree with that, both the Mechanicus and the Necrons would benefit from a long term alliance there.
> I did see the My Little Pony space marines, they made me cry.
> Is it just me, or does it feel like the 40k Universe is so restrictive? In normal Warhammer you can find Dark Elves and Orks being allies, well in the sense that the Ork is a slave to the Dark Elf and he likes him as his favorite pet. Is it because in 40k the universe is so big? Or is it just all the hate everyone has for each other?


Well, with the Necron fluff, almost anything is possible (almost). Necrons could ally with Orks--think about Necrons waking and trying to cleanse the tomb world of Orks. After the inevitable flood of Orks coming in from all over the segmentum for a good fight, the Necrons could declare a truce. Just don't give the Orks any tech to play around with.

In my circle, we have a Necron player and a BA player. When we play free-for-alls, we keep saying they should team up. Neither find it amusing (which is probably why we keep suggesting it).

Most AdMech seem to view Necrons as avatars of the Omnissah, so it's possible (as long as the Necrons don't kill them). I'd probably go with the Dark Mechanicus though. That I could see working.

And I'll inform AoD that his MLP marines thread has made someone else cry.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

You cried too Dicrel? Those ponies made me think so many blasphemous thoughts. . .Barbie and Ken walker vehicles. . . Monsters in my Pocket chaos spawn. . .wrong and right in so many ways. 
My friend and I want to let his Orks and my Necrons work together, but it seems some serious fluff will have to be written about our two factions.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Blood Angel and Necron alliance was one of necesity and temporary in the extreme; that is one battle. And in the face of Tyranids it still says both sides were reluctant. But the Blood Angels and Silent King recognize Nids as a terrible threat. I seriouly doubt either side communicated after the battle, let alone fist bumped. They likely packed up and left. 

As for other allies ... Either Eldar would be a Hell no for Necrons. They view Eldar as untrustworthy and unworthy of the codes of battle that Necron follow against civilized foes; usually just themselves when in-fighting. They also make no distinction between the two types, usually opening fire with no provocation. The codex also said they arrange evidence so that the Imperium thinks Eldar attack them instead of Necrons. 

The other races don't fair much better against the Necron's near impossible standards of what it means to be civilized and honorable. And only if the Praetorians are around will most follow the codes of battle against aliens; one of the reasons I don't field them. My Necrons are underhanded. 

But in seriouness, why make allies? Mindshackle Scarabs will infest anything, giving the Necrons a slave army. Just capture and release a few Guardsmen, implanting enough Scarabs to take over a whole regiment. That regiment then starts a civil war making the puny humans wipe themselves out. I always claim my allies in a two-on-two game are just my scarab puppets.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Aah a Necron Lord joins my thread, welcome welcome! Nothing would please me more than puppeteering his weak ork horde, but he doesn't like the idea, he wants it to be a mutual agreement kind of thing, since we are going to be playing together for a long time.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Your flesh-bag Ork buddy doesn't have to know you've infected his Warboss with mindshackle Scarabs; Necron Lord hands Warboss a 'Uge Killy Glowing Warscythe Axe and a 'Uge Tankard of Squig Ale (Both infested with mindshackle scarabs, for better control). "Now be a good great big green lad and kill those space Marines over there..."

Another, more subtle option is that your minions have mindshackled the local Squig population, and thus infect the whole Ork food-chain from the bottom up....


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Driesco said:


> You cried too Dicrel? Those ponies made me think so many blasphemous thoughts. . .Barbie and Ken walker vehicles. . . Monsters in my Pocket chaos spawn. . .wrong and right in so many ways.


Not quite.... If you want to cry again, click on the "Elements of Order" short story link in my sig. (And as an aside, Pokemon as chaos spawn is a hilarious idea.)




Driesco said:


> Aah a Necron Lord joins my thread, welcome welcome! Nothing would please me more than puppeteering his weak ork horde, but he doesn't like the idea, he wants it to be a mutual agreement kind of thing, since we are going to be playing together for a long time.


Mutual agreement? Both your races were created wage war via proxy. The Old Ones and the C'tan created the Orks and Necrons to fight for them, against each other. 

Again, though with the new fluff, you can do what you want. How about this scenario? The vast forces of your tomb world were damaged during the passage of aeons in the Great Sleep. 

Upon awakening, your Necrons found the world above infested with Orks. The forces you had at your disposal were functional, but there were not enough to re-take the planet. Knowing that a battle upon the surface would just attract more Orks from the neighboring planets of the system (similar to Armageddon), your Necron Lord struck upon the idea of "allying" and outfitting the Orks with the material necessary to create a Waaagh! 

Once the Waaagh was at sufficient strength to unite the planet, the Necrons "helped" by diverting a Space Hulk. The majority of the Orks head into space to colonize and convert the Space Hulk essentially into an Ork Rok. A contingent of Necrons boards the Hulk as a sign of goodwill and cooperation between the two races. In reality, this contingent will search out other still dormant Necron assets to convert to your Lord's will. (This can explain how and why your Necron forces can grow and change.)

Once the Space Hulk reentered the Warp, the remaining Necrons exterminated what Orks were left on the planet. 

The Orks get to Waaagh across systems (set up a brewery in the Space Hulk and they'll be set) and your Necrons get to look for other dormant Necrons while the tomb world does repairs. At the end of the campaign, you and he could have one last final battle to represent the dissolving of the partnership.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> The Blood Angel and Necron alliance was one of necesity and temporary in the extreme; that is one battle. And in the face of Tyranids it still says both sides were reluctant. But the Blood Angels and Silent King recognize Nids as a terrible threat. I seriouly doubt either side communicated after the battle, let alone fist bumped. They likely packed up and left.
> 
> As for other allies ... Either Eldar would be a Hell no for Necrons. They view Eldar as untrustworthy and unworthy of the codes of battle that Necron follow against civilized foes; usually just themselves when in-fighting. They also make no distinction between the two types, usually opening fire with no provocation. The codex also said they arrange evidence so that the Imperium thinks Eldar attack them instead of Necrons.
> 
> ...


 


Wth the new fluff? You've got to be kidding. Please, elaborate what threat in the galaxy is not dire. Which faction represents the comical threat to any of the known forces. All threats in this universe are dire, my friend. This alliance signals something that use to not exist in the necron fluff. What you ask? The desire for self preservation and survival. Old school necrons were just mindless death, kind of like a cyborg tyranid mindset. The C'tan controlled them like puppets. Now? They are a force that don't want to be slaughtered. They have emotions and a will to continue to exist among others. This is the reason that drives all sentients living creatures to make alliances that go against their principles (Human,eldar, tau) for the sake of survival. With this new fluff you've must be smoking crack if you think the Necrons think humanity falling to Chaos is a good thing as well as the tyranids threat. 

This is exactly why some of us were against the new fluff. The Necrons now care about things like living. Before they were a mindless terror in thrall to primorodial gods. There freedom has put them on the same playing feild as other forces that just want to continue to exist and will do any and everything to avoid exntinction. So yeah, out of all those forces who would Necron's team up with to survive? All of them. That's right dammit. When the chips are down, everyone living creature in the universe has one natural instinct:survival. You'd have to be mindless or insane (tyranid, Orks,and Chaos) to not care about your own survival.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, that was the worst part about our new fluff. The new necrons seem so... _reasonable_. Before you couldn't reason with them. The only thing they wanted was for you to die. No way to reason your way around that. Now... You can.

Thats why my fluff has my Necrons still following the C'tan. They are still mindless, single-purpose death. They're just smarter about it now.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I always said you could have had both. Make them sentient as well as still single minded in serving their god. You can break them up into different factions that serve different c'tan.Chaos has intelligent and mindless servants to their gods, why couldn't the Necrons?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1161199#post1161199

Done right.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Deadeye776 said:


> Wth the new fluff? You've got to be kidding. Please, elaborate what threat in the galaxy is not dire. Which faction represents the comical threat to any of the known forces. All threats in this universe are dire, my friend. This alliance signals something that use to not exist in the necron fluff. What you ask? The desire for self preservation and survival. Old school necrons were just mindless death, kind of like a cyborg tyranid mindset. The C'tan controlled them like puppets. Now? They are a force that don't want to be slaughtered. They have emotions and a will to continue to exist among others. This is the reason that drives all sentients living creatures to make alliances that go against their principles (Human,eldar, tau) for the sake of survival. With this new fluff you've must be smoking crack if you think the Necrons think humanity falling to Chaos is a good thing as well as the tyranids threat.
> 
> This is exactly why some of us were against the new fluff. The Necrons now care about things like living. Before they were a mindless terror in thrall to primorodial gods. There freedom has put them on the same playing feild as other forces that just want to continue to exist and will do any and everything to avoid exntinction. So yeah, out of all those forces who would Necron's team up with to survive? All of them. That's right dammit. When the chips are down, everyone living creature in the universe has one natural instinct:survival. You'd have to be mindless or insane (tyranid, Orks,and Chaos) to not care about your own survival.



I never said there were no dire threats. I'm really not getting where any of your comments are coming. I think you seriously missunderstood my post. I even pointed out that the Blood Angels and Necrons allied because of the critical and immediate threat of Tyranids. The Silent King is definently trying to preserve his race. He is trying to get enough Necrons united to stop the Tyranids before the lesser races' attempts to stop the Tyranids actually make them stronger.

I certainly never said anything about Necrons condsidering humans turning to chaos or Tyranids a good thing. I said that they hold a serious grudge against Eldar from the War in Heaven. And I only said alliance was unlikely given the Necrons' standards of what it is to be honorable and civilised. It's just as unlikely for Marneus Calgar to use Exterminatus on a planet to kill Tyranids but give warning and allow the Tau to evacuate first. But he did that. Stranger things have happened.

I am well aware that when faced with destruction most intelligent and sane life will ally for survival. You really need to calm down as all this you are spewing at me is unwarrented and unfounded. I was only pointing out that the Necrons are far more likely to enslave another race than ally with it. Why form an alliance, which requires giving something to your ally as well as gaining something from them? Necrons can just enslave a fighting force and send it to die, thus preserving their own race. They give up nothing but gain everything.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I never said there were no dire threats. I'm really not getting where any of your comments are coming. I think you seriously missunderstood my post. I even pointed out that the Blood Angels and Necrons allied because of the critical and immediate threat of Tyranids. The Silent King is definently trying to preserve his race. He is trying to get enough Necrons united to stop the Tyranids before the lesser races' attempts to stop the Tyranids actually make them stronger.
> 
> This was actually in response to saying that it was an extraordinary circumstance that warranted this alliance. All alliances in 40k are pretty much standard of this type of alliance.13th black crusade, Gothic wars, take your pick. The Necron's allying with the Blood Angels with the new fluff isn't unique at all. They'll do it again. Yes they will ally with the Eldar if Chaos threatened to destroy them. They ally with the humans to take on the tyranids as well. Basically they, like every other race that free thinking, will ally with whoever despite principles or whatever to survive. My point is all threats are critical and immediate when it comes to alliances. Read the post.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, really? Who have they enslaved to give you this opinion recently? All I've seen in this new fluff is diplomacy. The only beings they've enslaved are their former masters.They've traded and provided military assistance to human forces. I'd say the Tau have been more aggressive in establishing an empire than the Necrons. Based on the new fluff yes, they are more likely to form alliances. Look up the circumstances of when they formed this alliance. The BA and Necrons were "forced" into this alliance. Push comes to shove, they alike all other races will deal. Who wouldn't? The tyranid, oks, or Chaos would decapitate you and then die roaring. The Necrons originally were in this category.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

Well now it get's interesting. Firstly, let me say WOWSORS!!! for Iron Angel's post on The Reclaimers, I did not know that I can take Imotehk and give him another name in my army (seriously I didn't)! This changes everything so much! That has to be the best written fluff for an army I've ever seen! Ok enough grovelling from me. 
Secondly, a major thank you to Dicrel, that idee for fluff is amazing, my hapless friend's little Ork Warboss never has to know I slaughtered everyone on his planet! Since I'm going to be omitting that when I'm telling him how we are going to be allies! I'm just going to tell him the basic about us working together for me to get new tomb worlds up and running, and for him to have a good WAAAAAGGH! My Overlord will be rubbing his hands in glee about this underhanded plot, aaaaah Tzeentch eat your heart out, nobody scams like a Necron Overlord!
Thirdly, I didn't expect this thread to attract so much attention, thank you to everyone who is currently debating this matter, I'm really learning alot from you guys, different mindsets and approaches, please continue!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Driesco said:


> Secondly, a major thank you to Dicrel, that idee for fluff is amazing, my hapless friend's little Ork Warboss never has to know I slaughtered everyone on his planet! Since I'm going to be omitting that when I'm telling him how we are going to be allies! I'm just going to tell him the basic about us working together for me to get new tomb worlds up and running, and for him to have a good WAAAAAGGH! My Overlord will be rubbing his hands in glee about this underhanded plot, aaaaah Tzeentch eat your heart out, nobody scams like a Necron Overlord!


You're welcome. I'm glad I could help out. 

Though to present the Ork's view of things, the Warboss would be mad about missing the fight with the Necrons and not much else (yes, Orks were left behind, but they obviously didn't want to fight badly enough). After all, he now has a Space Hulk (which may have another Ork Waaagh already on it, "genesneakers," 'umie lootas, or the occasional daemon popping out of the head of a weirdboy--good times to be had by all), with which he can attack and invade a whole lot of other planets. It's not as if he has any affinity for his homeworld or that he's going back (you'll make sure of that, won't you? :grin: ).


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

He can have all the WWAAAGH! he wants, I'm just here for my tomb worlds, kicking back and watching him pulverize the resistance and slowly watching my army amass. Oh he won't be going back, if his WAAAAGH! Get's to be too big, I'm sure the Space Hulk can have a slight "unforeseen" and heavily damaging accident with it's engines. . .
I just asked my friend what he thought of the "Necron helping Ork with WAAAGH! while returning tomb worlds to life" idea, he likes it, alot. . . oh but how little does he know. 
Warmaster Nehcrotep's plans have been set in motion. Or maybe Lord Dri'escotehp, I can't decide.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Driesco said:


> And thank you to Turel2, who has just single-handedly ruined my whole idea for me, LOL, that picture is horrible! There should be a Care Bear or a My Little Pony in that background!



Sorry mate lol

Have a Derpy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Deadeye776 said:


> Wth the new fluff? You've got to be kidding. Please, elaborate what threat in the galaxy is not dire. Which faction represents the comical threat to any of the known forces. All threats in this universe are dire, my friend. This alliance signals something that use to not exist in the necron fluff. What you ask? The desire for self preservation and survival. Old school necrons were just mindless death, kind of like a cyborg tyranid mindset. The C'tan controlled them like puppets. Now? They are a force that don't want to be slaughtered. They have emotions and a will to continue to exist among others. This is the reason that drives all sentients living creatures to make alliances that go against their principles (Human,eldar, tau) for the sake of survival. With this new fluff you've must be smoking crack if you think the Necrons think humanity falling to Chaos is a good thing as well as the tyranids threat.
> 
> This is exactly why some of us were against the new fluff. The Necrons now care about things like living. Before they were a mindless terror in thrall to primorodial gods. There freedom has put them on the same playing feild as other forces that just want to continue to exist and will do any and everything to avoid exntinction. So yeah, out of all those forces who would Necron's team up with to survive? All of them. That's right dammit. When the chips are down, everyone living creature in the universe has one natural instinct:survival. You'd have to be mindless or insane (tyranid, Orks,and Chaos) to not care about your own survival.


A positive element of the new lore is that the surviving Necrons of the Great Sleep are widely varied. Some Necrons are no doubt still the mindless automatons of the old lore, some perhaps still even worship the C'tan. Others are more akin to what you mentioned above. But thats the beauty of it - you can decide what you want your own force to be. For example, the Sarnekh dynasty seems to consist mostly of mindless automatons - with it's phaeron claiming: _"only the most merciful and beneficent of rulers would spare their subjects from the burdens of independence."_ It should also be noted that the Necron warriors of all dynasties and allegiences _"are in no way autonomous. They are bound entirely to their commander's unyielding will."_ 

Also, take into account that the biotransference process by which the Necrontyr became the Necrons implanted command protocols in every Necron mind - allowing the Silent King to command his entire race without issue. Before the Great Sleep the Silent King destroyed his own command protocols preventing him from commanding his race again, but not before issuing one final order (which still stands): _"...to sleep for sixty million years but awake ready to rebuild all that they had lost, to restore the dynasties to their former glory." _

So whilst some Necrons do maintain levels of autonomy and most lords and phaerons maintain their own free will, most of the Necron hordes do not - and even those that do are still effected by the Silent King's final command that drives them all. In this regard there is still quite a contrast to be drawn between the Necrons and other xenos species.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

You can always follow the fluff for the "Empire of the Severed", which is mindless automata who can't be reasoned with as they are all the bodies of the "Sarkoni Emperor Master Program", and "using mind-shackle scarabs to bring any unruly living creatures under it's direct control". Seems that's an easy way to ally 'crons with anything but, well, 'nids I guess, in a total fluff-allowed manner. It's just the AI making everyone dance to it's will.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> A positive element of the new lore is that the surviving Necrons of the Great Sleep are widely varied. Some Necrons are no doubt still the mindless automatons of the old lore, some perhaps still even worship the C'tan. Others are more akin to what you mentioned above. But thats the beauty of it - you can decide what you want your own force to be. For example, the Sarnekh dynasty seems to consist mostly of mindless automatons - with it's phaeron claiming: _"only the most merciful and beneficent of rulers would spare their subjects from the burdens of independence."_ It should also be noted that the Necron warriors of all dynasties and allegiences _"are in no way autonomous. They are bound entirely to their commander's unyielding will."_
> 
> As you know Cote, I was a C'tan fan, not a Necron fan. I doubt if any of these forces were led by the Necrons though would have aided the BA at all. Regardless of that fact I was just answering the question. Due to the new fluff, I can definitely seeing the Necrons as a whole being more rational than before. The tyranids,orks,and Chaos usually are fanatical,insane, or mindless in most cases.
> 
> ...


True but I no longer see them as the silent doom as before. They were more of a force of nature originally. Now they seem like a robotic eldritch creatures who are bent on reclaliming lost glory and holdings. As some would say, desire begets weakness. Before they wanted nothing and only sought the fufillment of their masters designs. Now they crave something entirely mortal, like the eldar or humans. Just my opinion.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Its war hammer 40k remember, so it should be "the enemy of my enemy is still my enemy so fuck you all."




No no no, it's:


"The enemy of my enemy is my friend, until that enemy of mien is defeated, then my friend again becomes my enemy" lol.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I honestly don't know where their getting this stuff from. The first freaking war (thanks to the new fluff) demonstrates this point. The Necrons try to take on the old ones.Lose.Get approached by the the C'tan. They've already tried it and it went the same way. What do they do? Team up. After? The C'tan try and enslave the Necron's, doesn't work out and they turn on the C'tan. Where in that story does "My enemy of my enemy is my enemy?" They all deal except for the Tyranids, Chaos, and orks. The forces are either to mindless or insane to really be entered into alliances with.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually even Orks and Chaos will deal. For their own benefit, but hey, thats everyone right?


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Deadeye776 said:


> I honestly don't know where their getting this stuff from. The first freaking war (thanks to the new fluff) demonstrates this point. The Necrons try to take on the old ones.Lose.Get approached by the the C'tan. They've already tried it and it went the same way. What do they do? Team up. After? The C'tan try and enslave the Necron's, doesn't work out and they turn on the C'tan. Where in that story does "My enemy of my enemy is my enemy?" They all deal except for the Tyranids, Chaos, and orks. The forces are either to mindless or insane to really be entered into alliances with.



Orks don't deal? last I checked, in parts of the Imperium which are less secure Imperial Governor's employ Ork mercenaries, not to mention that Governor Von Strab teamed up with Thraka.

and in the Ork codex, Blood Axe's are renowned Ork Mercenaries.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Abaddon's forces also employed Greenskin mercenaries during the 13th Black Crusade.


----------



## Driesco (Apr 13, 2011)

So technically, any race can team up with any race, if you write in their fluff they are mercenaries?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Driesco said:


> So technically, any race can team up with any race, if you write in their fluff they are mercenaries?


While Necron mercenaries would be cool, no, not really. It's plausible - unlikely, but plausible - for Necrons to ally with other races if they had no other choice. There's no guarantee the other party will cooperate, of course. As for alliances in general, while the 40k fluff depicts each race as standing alone, that's only true on a macro scale. When you look at individual members or groups of each race, you'll see they can form temporary alliances if they will benefit, and some races (i.e. the "manipulative" eldar) are more inclined than others.

It's hard to paint anything with a broad brush, except perhaps the Tyranids ("nom nom nom").

On a side note, is the Imperium-Mechanicus alliance the longest and most stable in the galaxy? Or was the Mechanicus officially incorporated into the Adeptus Terra?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Davidicus 40k said:


> On a side note, is the Imperium-Mechanicus alliance the longest and most stable in the galaxy? Or was the Mechanicus officially incorporated into the Adeptus Terra?


It is the longest I believe. And from what I understand the Mechanicus are only allied so long as they believe the Emperor is an aspect of the Omnissiah. 

The plot of _Titanicus_ was finding pre-Heresy docs indicating the Emperor and Omnissiah were two separate entities and causing a schism of the Mechanicus on a Titan forgeworld (nevermind the Chaos Titans that have landed to invade and enslave, we have a point of technotheology to fight over).


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

While I personally do not like the “everyone can ally with everyone” aspect I can also see why some people do and I can see why GW wrote it into the law so to speak and this is down to limited number of players in a groups adding a verity to their games that they might lose if they just play the same battles over and over again this can make it more interesting for the players and keep people in the hobby which is always a good thing,

Now as for Fluff this is down to the individuals involved and can be as crazy and as outlandish as you want, ok it might not go down well with everyone as is obvious with discussions within the forums here, some people like to stay as pure to their race as they can, while others like to stretch the boundaries of what they are given,

My Question is why can’t both exist the 40K universe is big enough after all 

Ok as for fluff with the Orks/ Necron alliance you where looking for I like what has been said and can’t see why that can’t work, but just thought I would throw in another idea, and this can be used for them working with other allies as well potentially, would like peoples thoughts on this one

**********
An Overlord has awoken on his Tomb World after the sleep.

He reaches out to other Tomb Worlds nearby that where under his domain but is unable to reach them or reactivate them for some reason, so sends out scouting parties to reestablish contact and awaken his forces again, his forces discover lesser races inhabiting the entire sector of space, living on his Tomb worlds preventing them from being reactivated,

Without the reinforcements of his other Tomb worlds he knows he is not strong enough at present to wipe the lesser races from his sector and establish his power hold once more so he devises a plan to set the lesser races against one another so that they wipe themselves out, so that he can retake his worlds and re-forge his empire once more.

He uses his vast intellect to manipulate the lesser races into war with one another for his amusement and watches as they destroy one another, and while he does this from afar mostly he has also been known to take direct action if need, by showing up as if from know we’re and tipping the battle in favor of one combatant over the other, much to the surprise of the battling and begrudged forces, only to disappear as quickly as they came,

Unknown to them though this is merely a rouse to keep both sides distracted while he awakens the world below, and once the fighting is over and the victors celebrates, the newly awakened Tomb World
descends to wipe out the remaining forces occupying there planet
**********

Now that is just my idea, not sure how it would fit in with the new fluff or old as I have never collected Necrons, but from what I have read on all the posts, not just this one, I would say this could work

but would love to hear your guys feedback?

Good Hunting


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Mercenaries don't really count as its in their nature to work with anyone. I mean something like a human and ork alliance against chaos. The orks would see a 3 way war as a good time rather than a dire need to ally for survival. Remeber they don't fear death. Races that don't fear death don't care about alliances. Eldar,Tau,human, and now Necrons fear death.Tyranid, Ork (generally),and Chaos forces don't fear death. The tyranids are just beasts controlled by a sentient collective. The Orks are just.....orks.Chaos inherently control the warp so there servants are fanatical and willing to do almost anything not to incur there patrons disfavor.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Deadeye776 said:


> Mercenaries don't really count as its in their nature to work with anyone. I mean something like a human and ork alliance against chaos. The orks would see a 3 way war as a good time rather than a dire need to ally for survival. Remeber they don't fear death.


This is how I play my Orks and I'm a lot happier for it. I don't bother keeping a win/loss/draw record. I just ask myself: did my boyz (or grots) giv' as gud as dey got o' betta? Did dey git ta krump sum stuf? Dey did? Loot sum trophies den. An' end da game sayin', we'z not retreatin', we'z goin' come back an' fight ta-morrow.


----------



## Gzg1337 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, I do remember when the Necrons allied with the Blood Angels... but that can be debatable whether or not it's canon. They hate the warp, so no DE or CSM. Probably not Orks, as they were pretty much genetically engineered to fight Necrons. Or was it Tyranids? I guess they might form a Pseudo-Alliance with the Tau, as their purpose as of now is to expand their empire by inviting new species. Anything else, no.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Well, apparently, he let his meks try to break the tech down because he was curious, and the power core ruptured and blew up the planet.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why Necron vehicles that suffer the "exploded" result don't wipe out everything on the board like a big nuke, and then you have to break the board to simulate the planet exploding.



Hell, if they gave that rule to the now more-vulnerable Monolith I would declare it the most hilarious thing in the history of GW.


And Gzg1337, it is indeed canon- although in the Necron codex it says the Necron Silent King did it quite reluctantly after the Triarch kept calling him at 3 in the morning about it, making it a bit more 40k'ish.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Gzg1337 said:


> Well, I do remember when the Necrons allied with the Blood Angels... but that can be debatable whether or not it's canon. They hate the warp, so no DE or CSM. Probably not Orks, as they were pretty much genetically engineered to fight Necrons. Or was it Tyranids? I guess they might form a Pseudo-Alliance with the Tau, as their purpose as of now is to expand their empire by inviting new species. Anything else, no.


 

Not sure what your talking about. Did you just ask or tell that the tyranids were genetically engineered. If it's the latter then I'm sure that' s made up as the origin of the tyranids is just speculation as well as being something, whatever happened, occured most likely after the war in heaven. If they were around then they never came into this galaxy that we know of.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gzg1337 said:


> Well, I do remember when the Necrons allied with the Blood Angels... but that can be debatable whether or not it's canon. They hate the warp, so no DE or CSM. Probably not Orks, as they were pretty much genetically engineered to fight Necrons. Or was it Tyranids? I guess they might form a Pseudo-Alliance with the Tau, as their purpose as of now is to expand their empire by inviting new species. Anything else, no.


Welcome to Heresy.  

The Blood Angel Necron truce against the tyranids is canon. It happened. 

Orks were designed to resist the Enslavers, not to fight the necrons. Tyranid origins are not known. 

And I do not believe the necrons are at all inclined to incorporating lesser races into their Dynasties.


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Mechanicus? 

The Mechanicus has an unrequited crush on the Necrons anyway and it's only a matter of time before they partner up.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Orks were designed to resist the Enslavers, not to fight the necrons. Tyranid origins are not known.
> .


The Orks, or rather Kork, were indeed designed to combat the Necron threat. They, like the Eldar were one of the Old One's psychic warrior races who activity caused the Enslaver Plague. The Old One's had no idea the Enslavers were (or would) emerge. 

(Unless of course the new fluff has changed the above but i don't recall it doing so when i read the codex- although it did further obfuscate the Eldar's timeline)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rems said:


> The Orks, or rather Kork, were indeed designed to combat the Necron threat. They, like the Eldar were one of the Old One's psychic warrior races who activity caused the Enslaver Plague. The Old One's had no idea the Enslavers were (or would) emerge.
> 
> (Unless of course the new fluff has changed the above but i don't recall it doing so when i read the codex- although it did further obfuscate the Eldar's timeline)


Actually, the old codex stated the the Greenskins were designed to protect the few remaining Old One strongholds after the Enslaver Plague had erupted. It isn't specifically mentioned they were designed to combat the Necrons or Enslavers, but it is implicit in suggesting they were more inclined to fight off the Enslavers and other warp nasties. Seeing as though the new codex has not changed this, it presumably remains the same.

(The Eldar were _'designed'_ much earlier than the Greenskins and indeed featured in the War in Heaven before the Greenskins had come forth.)

EDIT: I posted the timeline of the War in Heaven (from the old lore) here.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking at the Codex now i see you're completely correct, i remembered incorrectly. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The mechanicus and necrons would not instantly be buddies.

Some techpriests find necrons fascinating, and would instantly join.

But when core belief is considered. They are heretics, and should be burned.


You see, mechanicus has 16 core beliefs. One of them is "The soulless sentience is the enemy of all."

We also have "The technology of xeno, is a perversion of the true path." Wording is a bit different, but the meaning is there.

So we have soulles alien machines that would be mechanicus best friend?
Read your fluff mister, read your fluff.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Since when is the Imperium bound hand and foot to following its ant-xeno tenets at all costs (Except the Ordos, of course)? IG and SM regularly (Well, not _regularly_) fight alongside aalien races, notably Eldar and sometimes Ork mercenaries. BA and Necrons fought together once too.

If we rigidly follow the tenets, Mechanicus is already heretical. They are kept around because they are so useful, however.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> Since when is the Imperium bound hand and foot to following its ant-xeno tenets at all costs (Except the Ordos, of course)? IG and SM regularly (Well, not _regularly_) fight alongside aalien races, notably Eldar and sometimes Ork mercenaries. BA and Necrons fought together once too.
> 
> Pretty sure the Ordo Xenos and the Malleus have crossed the lines both officially and unofficially. Xenos and Malleus with alien and chaos tech and weapons. The more radical ones will take it a step farther by keeping around aliens or infusing themselves with alien tech or binding daemons (obviously the Malleus). The new Ravenor book coming out is about him hunting down Eienhorn, who apparently is delcared as a radical.
> 
> If we rigidly follow the tenets, Mechanicus is already heretical. They are kept around because they are so useful, however.


----------

